# Blizzard pictures!!



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

We are in Central New Hampshire. Here is what I woke up to this morning..we still have a few hours to go. 
We had power all night and all the goats are safe and (relatively) happy..stay safe everyone!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

How tall is your goat stall I'm building another one that looks good size


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

U.G.H. I will get some pics later for this thread.....isn't it great? 

I'm thankful I have 2 teenage boys and a husband to shovel today!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow! You guys were hit worse than us! Glad everything/one is okay. I guess we are lucky because it stopped snowing awhile ago and we have sunshine. But we did get a foot of snow.


----------



## letisha (Jan 30, 2013)

I am in Central MN so we won't get this much. We are only expecting 8-10 inches tomorrow. Hope all you "easties" stay safe and warm!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Delilah said:


> Wow! You guys were hit worse than us! Glad everything/one is okay. I guess we are lucky because it stopped snowing awhile ago and we have sunshine. But we did get a foot of snow.


The totals so far for our town are 24"...It is supposed to keep snowing for another 4 hours. It is still coming down HARD! I couldnt tell if everyone was accounted for until I got about 5 feet from thier house. There are little "warm body" spots where everyone was snuggled together


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

imthegrt1 said:


> How tall is your goat stall I'm building another one that looks good size


 I think it's 6 or 8 feet...I'm not sure. My husband built it from his own plans he made up. I can't stand up in the back (I'm 5'7") and our goats are all full size. It's pretty deep. We have up to 10 goats in it at once and they all fit. They also have a pretty big pasture to get away from each other if need be


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Yikes!!!! I hate snow! Lol


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

We have four nig dwarfs if they steped in the snow all you can see is the top of there back,tail,and head


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

so much snow!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That's sick....just sick LOL We get all excited if we get a couple of inches! We never see that kind of snow here, at least I haven't yet. The most I think I've seen here in KY is 6 inches. It's the ice storms you have to worry about.

I like snow, don't mind having more, I'll take snow this time of year instead of cold rain & mud, but that's too extreme for me LOL 
How do you walk in that stuff? Do you sink in, and have to mush your way through? lol


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol it depends on the snow. Some snow you sink right in and other snow it's kind of harder but that's usually when it sleets on top of snow that's already there so that's kind is kind of crunchy.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I lost a water backet in the snow can fird it I steped on once but a little later i could not find it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol....make some tunnels!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

wow, I lived in CT for some years glad I don't anymore. Where I was 4 yrs ago, in WA it was like that too now I'm in high desert


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

The highest we've ha it was in 2010 we got about 5 feet and drifts taller than my mom. That year our barn fell down because of it.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh my! So thankful that I live in Alabama. They cancel schools and close roads around here for an inch or two of snow. Stay warm.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Way too much snow!!! AAAHHH! LOL!!! I got some pics of my does in the snow

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I will have to get some better pics with my camera later...

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Skyla that is too cute, although I'm sure they aren't too keen on it. A friend here where I use to live, had a similar pic not too long ago. Sorry everyone I don't miss that amount of snow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh no they were NOT pleased! lol! They just wanted the grain that I had hehe... I'm a mean goat mama... lol!

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow! I'm surprised to see goats who are in snow, let alone trudging through it!! I live in Western NY (Buffalo) and we just got hit with a good amount yesterday.. my little fainter/nigerian crosses take one look at the wall of white and turn right around back into their stall! Ain't gonna happen!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would love it if we got snow like that. We need snow so bad. We are so dry it is horrible. 
We had a storm in 2003 that snowed us in for over a week. We have a gas sgove so when we lost electricity for 6 days and it was wonderful.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh trust me! If I had fed them first they wouldn't have stepped foot in it!

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:laugh: Making your goats work for for food, eh? I guess they should make their own paths.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe! They needed the exercise! :laugh: I made that path for them.. Well puffy was to fat to turn around on it so she made her own lol!

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

clearwtrbeach said:


> wow, I lived in CT for some years glad I don't anymore. Where I was 4 yrs ago, in WA it was like that too now I'm in high desert


lOVE my high desert! We are at around 
6k elevation.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

*After Blizzard Pics*

here are some shots after the blizzard. We had NO snow before this storm as it was 50 degrees last week! Snow totals are over two feet with ridiculous drifts...all is well in goatville


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I can't walk a cross my yard wiht out falling.


----------



## fialfa (Feb 10, 2013)

Mine still haven't left the barn. I've seen them poke their heads out the door to look but they pull back in quick and let it close. I'll end up snow blowing a path around the pasture for them tomorrow. Even the horses stayed inside most of the day. The only critters enjoying themselves today were the St Bernards. They waited patiently in the garage while I cleared a path to their potty spot, did their business, and then jumped up onto the 2-3' drifts. They just lie down in the snow and look pleased as can be. The mastiff on the other hand agrees with the goats, came out long enough to go to the potty spot and then right back inside.


----------

